

QR Code in shopping cart handle - esolyt
http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/26268/qr-code-in-shopping-cart-handle

======
gmonaco
I love the Mathematica Stack Exchange just for these sorts of things. Another
one of my favorites that was previously on HN:
[http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/5676/how-
to-p...](http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/5676/how-to-peel-the-
labels-from-marmalade-jars-using-mathematica)

